# It pays to be prepared



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*You never know where or when life will get more complicated.

Pittsburgh announces water distribution plan during boil water advisory*

*Water buffaloes at 11 locations
*

http://www.wtae.com/article/pittsburgh-announces-water-distribution-plan-during-boil-water-advisory/8662222


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This link works: Pittsburgh announces water distribution plan during boil water advisory

Wow, sorry to hear this is happening...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heard this this morning. We a a water situation where the municipal water was unfit for ingestion even with boiling for theee days about 4 years ago. No isssue with bottle water and filtering systems for creek.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got 4 7 gallon water containers Berkey and Katadyn filters. What water shortage?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Had the same thing in our area a few months ago. Boiling ineffective, grocery store shelves were empty. 

We had bottled water, but we keep 55 Gallons treated and sealed to use before we go filtering from the spring.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> This link works: Pittsburgh announces water distribution plan during boil water advisory
> 
> Wow, sorry to hear this is happening...


Thanks for the help, TG. My iPad freaked out on that one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two well on the property We can get water from with or with out power also surface water from a flowing creek if needed. Right now plenty of snow also it can be melted.
Yes food, water, Back up power enough to at least get settled in Security. All work together it things go bad. They give you time to work it out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I'm ready, have bottled water, filtration system, wood stove to boil, a creek about 500 yards away.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Might be time to buy more stock in companies that make water filters.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a well, town water and a hose and pump to draw water from the river behind my shop.

Have 200 gallons stored in bunker in case we have to button up.

So many things to prepare for.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

majority of the sheeple not only don't have water stored - not even a decent container to haul water with ....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I appreciate sidekhars thread. The point is we don't need to face WWIII, civil breakdown or other such calamities to have the need to be prepared. Several years ago we faced such a shortage where we lived before. We were on city water back then. For some time people at my work laughed at me because I took home all the empty 2 liter pop bottles for water storage. When the water was shut off they were no longer laughing. I WAS!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well having discussed this issue previously..I dont think poison water can be filtered enough to make it fit to drink. If it can be made fit for consumption by filtering..a few drops of clorox or iodine should work just as good as the fancy filters. What am I missing on this equation?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well having discussed this issue previously..I dont think poison water can be filtered enough to make it fit to drink. If it can be made fit for consumption by filtering..a few drops of clorox or iodine should work just as good as the fancy filters. What am I missing on this equation?


Depends. What makes water unsafe Organism like bacteria, protozoa, parasites . Chemicals /poisons like - pesticide, industrial chemicals . Heavy metals like - lead.

Treat with bleach or iodine will kill bacteria, protozoa and some parasites. WILL NOT control giardia lamblia, does nothing to neutralize pesticide/ chemicals , or capture heavy metals like lead.

Filter- Lots of different kinds of filters- most will filter out giardia and bacteria, protozoa and parasites. Some if they have a charcoal cartridge will neutralize pesticide / chemicals . and metals.

Distillation can render polluted water safe to drink. Takes time and fuel. Solar distillation works very well in many locations if you got time.

Distillation is best if you got time.

Start with the best water you can find, usually underground. No films floating on it, no odor relatively clear. Put it in something and let it set so that anything that floats floats to the top to be schemed off. Then take the water from the top and let anything that settled to the bottom stay their. If you start with think yucky stuff drill holes in he bottom of a bucket fill with a layer of sand,gravel , pine needles small stuff to the bottom . Pour water in from the top and collect at the bottom. Once you got it cleaned up then use your filter with charcoal filter to filter it or distill it.

After you filter it with your water filter or finish distilling it if you are storing it or moving it to a bunch of containers - chlorinate to 1 to 0.1 ppm . That gives you a chlorine residual so that as it is moved into containers bottles/ canteens any bacteria in the bottle will get killed.

One type of treatment is better than drinking from a puddle in the road and the more treatment of that water the safer it will be.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. The only way to handle poison water is how God does it. Steam Distillation. Good point.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> *You never know where or when life will get more complicated.
> 
> Pittsburgh announces water distribution plan during boil water advisory*
> 
> ...


just drink more beer , lol


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 16, 2017)

Everyone should have a water filter, in my opinion. It's midblowing to think that we all rely on water filtration plants all around the country to keep the garbage out of our drinking water which we just happily drink down. First of all, I don't trust them to remove everything from the water even when things are going well, and second, if SHTF the first thing that happens is massive contamination of the water. Be prepared!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Even with the abundance of water around me, I still store it.

Other than the 200 in the bunker, there is 20 one gallon containers of distilled water stored in the kitchen.

To that in the shop are 40 gallons in USGI plastic jerry cans, all of it was treated and then again months later.


----------

